# 1st Skeeter Pee is rockin



## 1ChuckGauthier (Jan 15, 2011)

Used slurry from my Santa Rosa Plum wine and with some whippin and in two days the skeeter pee is almost makin steam.........Rassberri came out great and the Santa Rosa Plum has a knockout punch.......backsweetened both of them and like it better than the dry.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 16, 2011)

Plum is one of my favorites. I like it best when the fruit is a bit tart and like you said.... sweeten it just enough to balance the bite.

Let me know how the Skeeter Pee finishes. Cheers,


----------

